# Track Day Insurance



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm looking to do a couple of track days over the next month or so (Oulton and Anglesey) and I've started looking into insurance and wouldn't mind a few recommendations.

I thought my new insurer (A-Plan) did track cover as their website states they do, but apparently they don't. So I can either look for an insurer that provides track cover as part of the cost, or stay with A-Plan and get separate individual track day insurance.

Sky have quoted me £280 per track day, that's with a 10% excess. 

Is the 10% excess standard on track cover?
Is it a lot cheaper to get the two types of cover on one policy or keeping them separate a good idea?

Thanks!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Try morris and pace ward.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Cheers, will give Moris a call on Monday. I thought they only did up to £30k track day insurance but they do over £30k too if it's for multiple track days.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Just got a quote back from Moris for 2 track days with up to £40k cover; £400. A bit better than the £280 for 1 track day Sky were quoting me.

One thing I've noticed though, in the policy documents it states that damage to the engine and transmission are not covered. So only exterior damage is covered? With a £4k excess you'd have to have a decent sized accident to make the insurance worthwhile surely?

And if you did have a big accident, they won't cover engine damage? Which is the biggest worry did to the cost?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Might be worth trying competition car insurance. The last time I spoke to them they cover r35's for unlimited track days as part of their annual cover. Although you'd lose money by cancelling your existing policy and having to take another it may work out better. I was with them for years until they stopped covering the older GTR's. 

Paying for insurance for each track day is ridiculously expensive - a lot more sense in doing the above if poss.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Will give CCI a call this week. I've only just started my new policy so cancelling it isn't an issue, I think it started last week.


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi,

We can offer track day cover - Feel free to PM me some details & I can arrange a call back from one of my quotes team.

Regards,
Dan.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Spoke to Adrian Flux this morning, before I saw your message Dan.

Road insurance was £350 more than I pay with A-Plan and your per day track cover was £260, excluding Oulton Park which I found odd.

Best I've found so far is Moris. £250 for 1 track day, £400 for 2 track days and £450 for 3 track days. Only downside is that they need to be used before year end, I was going to do 2 this year then 1 next year once the weather picks up again.


----------



## Clark Motorsport (Feb 11, 2014)

As Keith who he went with he got a top deal.... may have been Adrian Flux


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

git-r said:


> Might be worth trying competition car insurance. The last time I spoke to them they cover r35's for unlimited track days as part of their annual cover. Although you'd lose money by cancelling your existing policy and having to take another it may work out better. I was with them for years until they stopped covering the older GTR's.
> 
> Paying for insurance for each track day is ridiculously expensive - a lot more sense in doing the above if poss.


CCI just got back to me, nearly 3 times the price of my current policy and they can't cover it if I use it for business, which I do.

Looks like my options are limited to keeping my current policy with A-Plan and getting separate track day insurance from Moris.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Clark Motorsport said:


> As Keith who he went with he got a top deal.... may have been Adrian Flux


competition car insurance fixed valve 35k 12 month cover £490 with £750 excess
5 trackdays inc but track excess jumps to £1750
extra track day at £53 each


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

keith said:


> competition car insurance fixed valve 35k £520 with 5 trackdays inc track excess is £1500
> extra track day at £53 each


Nothing like what I was offered. They offered me a policy for £2100 I think and couldn't do it if I used the car for business at all. Not even sure if that included track days either.

The best so far is A-Plan road use only £820 and Moris @ £150 per track day if I pay for 3 up front.


----------

